# Light lifts



## New home (Jul 3, 2015)

The ceilings in a house I'm having built will be 14' high. Two of the rooms will have a small, lightweight chandelier. Are there inexpensive light lifts available so I won't have to climb a tall ladder to clean them? I saw some online but they were $600 and up. One of the chandeliers cost only $65. Need suggestions as the electricians will be working soon. Perhaps there's a better way to clean the chandeliers instead of climbing tall ladders?


----------



## Jupe Blue (Nov 9, 2008)

How tall are you? A 10 foot ladder would work and can be handled fairly easily. If you are 6 feet tall and 8 footer might work.


----------



## New home (Jul 3, 2015)

I'm 5' 4".


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

New home said:


> I'm 5' 4".


so an 8' ladder would get the top of your head to 11'4"- not high enough. A 10' ladder will get your head to 13'4". That would likely be fine unless you have really short stubby arms or you cannot reach over your head for some reason. 



but if you don't want to use a ladder at all, this will work:










now you won't likely be happy with what it does to the rest of the room but your chandelier will be sparkling clean:jester:


----------



## New home (Jul 3, 2015)

Ha ha ha ha! And I can clean the ceiling at the same time! Too funny!!!


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

nap said:


> but if you don't want to use a ladder at all, this will work:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laughing::laughing: you beet me to it :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## New home (Jul 3, 2015)

There go all those pretty crystals on the chandelier! LOL


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

you could get a drywall lift. then modify it pretty easily to do what you want.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Moved to Interior Decorating.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

The ceiling might be 14' high but the chandelier hangs down at least three feet, more if it's on a chain.

A decent stepladder 8' or so is a basic homeowner tool, you will need it for a lot of things like outdoor coach lights, spot lights, gutters, hanging planters, xmas lights, etc.


----------



## New home (Jul 3, 2015)

We own quite a few ladders in various heights. I'm in my 70's and find myself a little uncomfortable with heights lately, but I'm sure I'll be fine. If not, I'll hire a young person.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

How high up will the chandeliers be from the floor? 
You could always duct tape a feather duster to a pole 
and dust it frequently. 

Of course if your planning on crystal chandeliers,
that's another problem, as the crystals need to be cleaned.


----------



## New home (Jul 3, 2015)

They are crystal chandeliers.


----------

